# New Owner Of A 2012 210Rs



## mbm69 (Jul 19, 2011)

After shopping for months for a new travel trailer, me and my husband decided on an Outback 210RS. We fell in love with this trailer for many reasons... we were looking for a rear slide travel trailer to have a smaller unit to tow and looked at various TTs from different manufacturers before making our decision. We were very impressed with the quality of the materials used and the way the trailer was designed compared to the competition.

We had our first outing last weekend with it and we are certain that we made the right decision.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

mbm69 said:


> After shopping for months for a new travel trailer, me and my husband decided on an Outback 210RS. We fell in love with this trailer for many reasons... we were looking for a rear slide travel trailer to have a smaller unit to tow and looked at various TTs from different manufacturers before making our decision. We were very impressed with the quality of the materials used and the way the trailer was designed compared to the competition.
> 
> We had our first outing last weekend with it and we are certain that we made the right decision.


CONGRATS, and welcome !


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

You did make the right choice...the OUTBACK is a easy to tow and easy to setup...Welcome aboard ! ! !


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats and Welcome to the family! I just joined the forum myself and everyone has made me feel like a family member already!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome! You are going to love your new outback!

Where do you call home?

Happy Camping!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family. You will love your 210!


----------

